# What I saw tonight.is wacky



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Took a climber stand with me this afternoon and went to a pre-selected tree. 
Noticed a fairly large rock about 20/25 yards from the tree and couldn't remember seeing it last night but let it go at that.
Climbed the tree and got settled it and looked down at the rock. All of a sudden it started to raise up which really caught my attention.  A long head and tail plus four legs materialized into a snapping turtle which would have weighed around 15 pounds. It had evidently closed up when I passed by on my way to the tree and remained tucked up until I had settled in and everything was quite again. I watched as he slowly made his way out of sight, crawling over fallen trees and brush in the process. Seems he was leaving a small lake and was heading in the direction of a swamp.
Didn't see any deer  but enjoyed the evening and this little special experience.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Weird things happen in the woods! Last year I had a red-tailed hawk fly in and land on a branch of the tree my climber was in...4 feet above my head! Scared the cr__ out of me. Another time had a squirrel smack me on the top of my head with his tail...apparently he saw me at the last minute as he was heading down the tree from sleeping all night.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is what makes being in the woods such a wonderful thing and a privilege to enjoy.  I'll never get tired of it and hope to do it for many more years.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Agreed! This year is like last year, not much success and not seeing any deer, plenty of sign though. But, I still enjoy the time in the woods, helps to clear the head of the everyday grind. I'll have to have patience with the deer, it definitely paid off last year. I may not post much, but do read a lot of what is going on. One of these days, I have to meet you.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

As I was getting out of the van this morning and looked towards the south and seen a shooting star. I was thinking"Cool Gonna Down That Bruiser Today". Yeah right.....LOL....LOL.........Only thing I seen was a **** and falling leaves..............Rich


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Ron, only you could go Deer hunting and see a snapping turtle.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

No turtles today but had a very large doe comming in them she went behind some trees and disappeared.  Did see five, yes, five fox squirrels feeding in one large oat. Whish I would have had my 10/22.


----------

